# Has baby reached sexual maturity now? I think he's trying to molest my hands ...



## Sebastior (Jul 29, 2013)

Baby was walking around on the back of my hand nibbling ligthly on the tip of my fingers, then he'd start swaying the back a little, eventually put his bottom down and start grinding. At first i thought he may be in pain 'cause i remember when he got stuck on my robe, he tried to fly away but couldn't and i tried to untangle his talon, took me a while, but he'd start swaying his back a little.
So he is he 'bonding' with my hands or do you think he might be in pain? I'm thinking the first one since he actually but his bottom down.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Is he rubbing his vent area on your hand? If so, then he's probably masturbating. I'm not sure if this indicates sexual maturity but I would assume so. Cockatiels hit puberty at around 6-8 months I believe. My male baby started puberty around 4-5 months.


----------



## Sebastior (Jul 29, 2013)

You mean the a-hole? If so, yes. My tamest budgie when i grew up, he did the same but to toys, never to me.
Should i feel flattered or what?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Your cockatiel was trying to mate with you. 
If he is starting to become territorial and aggressive to you, I would recommend that you start giving him 14 hours a darkness a night to relax his hormones 


> Should i feel flattered or what?


We'll honestly, this is your choice lol, some people think it's embarrassing because they feel like their cockatiels are like their children, and some people feel flattered because they know that their birds like them, a lot.


----------



## Sebastior (Jul 29, 2013)

Well it was kinda awkward, 'cause like you said, it's like my son. But it's good to know he likes me lol


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I see your having a bit of mixed feelings about this L:rofl:L


----------



## Sebastior (Jul 29, 2013)

haha yeah i guess i do. Imagine if it was a human son starting to hump you


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, that is masturbating. Now, just like other animals, he can find out how to pleasure himself just because, well, it feels good to him, so don't be surprised if you hear that too


----------



## Sebastior (Jul 29, 2013)

Will he take offence if i try to get him off my hand if he tries to mate with it again?
And do they ejaculate?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

He may protest a little and nip, as for ejaculation, I don't remember if small birds do, I remember witnessing artificial insemination from a very rare eagle, where they remove the semen from the cock eagle, so I would assume tiels have some form of it


----------



## Sebastior (Jul 29, 2013)

that was my main concern, i don't exactly want bird semen on my hands haha


----------



## LaurulCat (Jan 4, 2014)

If you don't want him masturbating on your hands you can wean him onto a stuffed animal or some other object by slowly putting the target object between his vent and your hand. I have done this several times with different species of birds.

First of all, yes, birds do ejaculate. It is a pinhead sized dollop of moisture and they do not ejaculate every time they masturbate. When birds mate, the female opens her cloaca and everts it and the cock does the same thing to help transfer the sperm from one cloaca to another.

Yes, he will take offense if you interrupt his masturbation. I am of the opinion that our birds deserve a sexual outlet for their best mental and emotional health. If a bird wants to masturbate on me, I let them, or wean them to another object; depending on how large the bird is. It is quite a difference for a little tiel to rub on your hand vs an Amazon parrot trying to mate with your head! I allow, even encourage, my birds to have a sex life. It is one reason I provide them with a mate. I have one cock cockatiel who is not interested in hens. His masturbation target is my remote for the tv and it has to be held at a 45 degree angle for him to have his fun. I let him do his pleasure and then use a disinfecting wipe on the remote when he is done. After your bird is done using your hand, just wash it or keep wipes close by to use. It is important to their mental and emotional health to have a sexual outlet.


----------



## Sebastior (Jul 29, 2013)

Good points. Guess it's no biggie if he uses my hand


----------

